# Bleeding 6dp5dt - medicated FET



## mrs_ixy (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi ladies. 

I'm just looking for some advice really...this is my first FET and I am 6dp5dt. I had some brown spotting yesterday and thought nothing of it. But now, it's turned to red blood with slight cramps. Exactly like the start of AF. I called the clinic out of hours number and the nurse said this shouldn't happen with the drugs. She was a bit baffled. She is speaking to the consultant tomorrow and calling me back. But I'm feeling quite downhearted and now remembering how hard this is emotionally. I had a MMC on my first ICSI cycle, and memories of how I felt then are coming flooding back.

Anyway, I just wondered if this sort of thing had happened to anyone else? Clutching at straws really ! X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey i had a medicated fet and had brown spotting at 7dp5dt which was quite heavy. Occasionally i had red spotting as well. I also had really bad cramps.  I got a bfp at 9dp5dt. Due to spotting and cramping my consultant thought i was having an ectopic. Luckily everything turned well and i now have a 7 month old boy.  Don't give up just yet. Bleeding and spotting lasted for two weeks in my case.

Good luck xxx


----------



## mrs_ixy (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I tested today - 7dp5dt and against clinic advice - and it was a BFP. But I've lost a pregnancy before so very very nervous now...

I didn't have any bleeding with my daughter at this stage, although I didn't with my lost pregnancy either, so this is all a bit new! It definitely isn't AF, so it must be either implantation/unexplained or a chemical pregnancy. They told me not to test again until Sunday at the earliest but I am going to test every day from now until OTD (Weds) - I have enough tests!


----------



## mrs_ixy (Jul 16, 2010)

PS: Congrats on your son, too.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks mrs ixy.  Congrats on your bfp. To be perfectly honest i had no faith in urine tests so i used to go for hcg (quantitative) blood tests every two days to ensure that hcg levels were increasing and that's what got me through that difficult time.


----------



## mrs_ixy (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, I wish my clinic offered those! But they don't - the only time I have ever had one was after an ERPC, to check that HCG was going down!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well i didn't do them at the clinic. I had treatment in the uk but i do not live in the uk. So after I had treatment I traveled back home during the 2ww.  Here we have a private clinic where you can go to in order to get blood tests without the need of having a referral from a doctor. Blood tests are very expensive when you get them privately but at that stage I didn't care about the money. All I cared about was to have peace of mind.

I didn't even tell my clinic that i was having these blood tests.


----------

